# First Time Racing



## Epic_Fail (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advice. I'm riding/running in my first race ever (4 mile run, 11 mile bike ride) this weekend, and I was wondering if anyone has recommendations for pre/during/post race nutrition/hydration? I'm a pretty thin guy so I have to replace calories quickly or I fade fast...any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Whole grain pasta the night before with some chicken breasts and start drinking lots of water 24 hours before the race. Don't start drinking lots of water the night before or you will be up all night using the bathroom and you won't get much sleep. Don't try any new stuff or freebies in your swag bag, stick with what your stomach is use to. Make sure to get some protein in you within an hour after the race, big meal or even lowfat chocolate milk. I buy the horizon chocolate milk from costco for post ride recovery. The great thing is that it does not have to be refrigerated.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

You need to increase your endurance for long-distance bike racing. Every individual has a particular body form and thus you need a bike that is a perfect match for you. What is most imperative in any sort of racing is the participant's cardiovascular endurance.


----------

